# Drill for mixing joint compound



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a 1/2 drill/hammer drill and when I used it to stir joint compound, after a minute of two it began to smoke. Of course I stopped. Does it take a drill of a certain horsepower?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need a heavy drill for mixing mud----I've used a Milwaukee Hole shooter for years--That's about the smallest you can get away with.

Harbor Freight has a mud mixer that a number of pros are pleased with.

I smoked a few drills ,long ago, Before I got a serious tool.---Mike---


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

If you want a drill that will give you years of service, look into a triple reduction gearbox. This drill turns at 450 RPMs. It will put a 1" auger bit through a PT marine piling. I also use it to mix bags of Sakrete in buckets.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

loneframer said:


> If you want a drill that will give you years of service, look into a triple reduction gearbox. This drill turns at 450 RPMs. It will put a 1" auger bit through a PT marine piling. I also use it to mix bags of Sakrete in buckets.


 
That's the type mixing paddle I have. Guess I need more drill.....


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mike,
I have a big milwaukee similar to what loneframer pictured. The key is the slow speed, lots of torque. It doesn't even break a sweat mixing thinset or joint compound. I think I paid 169.00 for it about 5 years ago. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I use an old Black & Decker that I got at a yard sale for $15.
Same mixing paddle as shown above.


----------

